# Toledo Area...Southeast Michigan



## billyraybar (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, it's May 1st...There should be plenty of blacks, grays and pecker heads up by now. I made one quick search in Toledo and nothing...Things seem to be waaaay behind. Has anyone had any luck in this neck-of-the-woods?


----------



## cmalinzak (May 5, 2015)

Ive been out 3 times in the last 4 days with no finds.
Looks at Oak Openings, Grand Rapids area and Texas, OH out west 24
C'mon Toledo folks! Keep us posted
Rain today may get them up-


----------



## ambidex (May 12, 2013)

Went out Monday and found 25...went out yesterday after the nice rain and found about 75...they're just coming on and the rain and warm temps the next few days should really help...am west of Toledo about 30 miles...Good luck to all!!


----------



## ambidex (May 12, 2013)

Oh forgot to add they were almost all greys..between 1" and 3"


----------



## cmalinzak (May 5, 2015)

Went out yesterday found 20 greys...1-3" as well


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

The season is unusually late to start....I'm in Monclova and have been out 4 times and have found about a dozen 1-3" greys. I usually find between 300-500 a season around here, so when they're out, I usually find at least 20 to 30 at a minimum every time out.


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

Finally....a kick ass day in NW Ohio....204 morels and a few Dryad's Saddle.


----------



## ambidex (May 12, 2013)

hobu777...very cool...congrats!! Looking like might be a great season...heading up to north mich next week...hoping we're not going to be too early


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

My bud has a place up near Manistee, Michigan and he said they've been finding pounds of the black morels up there the last few days.

Good luck, let me know how you do up there.


----------



## gator139 (May 10, 2015)

no luck in Seneca county yet, and hobu777 nice batch ins that a hen in bottom left of pic? how do you cook? regards


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

Today's haul of morels:


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

gator....that's a Dryad's Saddle aka Polyporus squamosus that you were asking about.


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

Found these today...I'm about done for the season.

Solid season, close to 400 morels.

Ticks, poison ivy, and mosquitoes are bad right now.


----------



## cotty1 (May 16, 2015)

good finds hobu you had a great season for as bad as it has been started out good and went south fast


----------



## hobu777 (May 7, 2013)

The season started late and then the 80+ degree days shortened the season.

That's ok....a couple of weeks of hitting the woods every day and I've about got it out of my system.

Probably found 40 or 50 ticks on me this year, got a bit of poison ivy, and the mosquitoes are out thick.

I found close to 400....a decent enough season....I enjoy hunting for them in cooler weather though.


----------

